# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  #مشورت#همفکری#کمک به دوستمون:)

## fatima.te

سلام دوستان امیدوارم خوب باشین و تا حالا از تلاشتون راضی بوده باشین.
دیروز مامانم یه دخترو بهم معرفی کرد از دانش اموزای سابقش ،الان 20سالشه،بعد از دیپلم ازدواج کرد و کنکور نداد الان تصمیم گرفته شرکت کنه و کنکور 95بده،مامان ازم خواست راهنماییش کنم و یجورایی مشورت بدمو کمکش کنم، منم از روش برنامه ریزی و کتابام که ازشون استفاده نمیکردمو یه سری سی دی داشتم بهش قراره بدم. تا اونجا که یادمه بشدت این دختر زرنگ بود و اصن یجورایی نابغه ،بنظر خودم این سه ماه رو بخونه حداقلش میتونه پزشکی پردیس قبول شه،ولی راهنمایی های من انگار یجورایی گیجش کرده بدتر، حالا میخوام شما هم تاجایی که میتونین کمک کنین به هدفش برسه خیلی دختر خوبیه دلم میخواد هرجور شده موفق بشه،اخه کلی هم مشکلات داشته و تصمیم بزرگی گرفته😕😔
اهان اینم بگم میخواست بره کانون ثبت نام کنه من گفتم نکن،برو سنجش ازمون بده خوب گفتم ؟
اینم بگم از اول فروردین شروع کرده به خوندن و الان تاحدودی سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو مرور کرده که یادش بیاد،از الان چجوری برنامشو بریزه و بره جلو؟؟
ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون❤️🌹🌺🌻

----------


## Lara27

از فروردین تا الان خیلی خوب خونده این همه درسی رو که میگی
ایشالا موفق بشه

----------


## mahdi100

هم شما و هم دوستتون موفق باشید.

----------


## EXCELSIOR

اصلن من میگم...بهش بگو مثل آرش کمانگیر  ک جونشو گذاشت رو تیرش و تونست بجز رسیدن ب هدف والاش دل کل مردم رو هم شاد کنه...
بگو بهش ک کل استعداد و زحماتت رو همه ی همشو (ب عبارتی جونتو) بذار رو کتابها و تستهای سراسری...اگه یکی از جون دل زحمت بکشه نه تنها ب هدفش میرسه...بلکه اسمش هم تا ابد تو جامعه کنکور تو ذهن ها میمونه...مثل اونایی ک خواستن و تونستن...اونم اگه بخواد میتونه...

----------


## fatima.te

> از فروردین تا الان خیلی خوب خونده این همه درسی رو که میگی
> ایشالا موفق بشه


اره خدایی خیلی باهوشه،حیفه با این همه استعداد بخدا :Yahoo (2): 
ایشالا....

----------


## amirmz14789

با زمان کم واقعا تا الان خوب کار کرده 
بنظرم سنجش بهتره تا قلم چی و فکر خوبیه 
فقط یه چیزی اینکه درس نامه های خوبی و کتابای خوبی بهش معرفی کرده باشین 
اینا بنظرم خوبن و میتونن به جمع بندی کامل برسوننشون 

عمومی : 

ادبیات : موضوعی گاج - جامع خیلی سبز
زبان فارسی : هامون سبطی
دینی : جامع سفیر خرد و گاج 
انگلیسی : جامع گاج و خیلی سبز
عربی : خیلی سبز و نشرالگو 
----------------------------------------
اختصاصی : 

ریاضی : گاج جامع و خیلی سبز و مهرماه 
هندسه : جامع گاج 
فیزیک : نشرالگو
شیمی : مبتکران و خیلی سبز
زیست شناسی : نشرالگو و خیلی سبز ( برای درسنامه فاگو خوبه ولی با توجه به زمان کم به صرفه نیست ) 


موفق باشن انشالله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatima.te

دوستان پیشنهادات و راهنمایی هاتون رو هم بگید تا زودتر بهش منتقل کنم.
مرسی

----------


## fatima.te

> با زمان کم واقعا تا الان خوب کار کرده 
> بنظرم سنجش بهتره تا قلم چی و فکر خوبیه 
> فقط یه چیزی اینکه درس نامه های خوبی و کتابای خوبی بهش معرفی کرده باشین 
> اینا بنظرم خوبن و میتونن به جمع بندی کامل برسوننشون 
> 
> عمومی : 
> 
> ادبیات : موضوعی گاج - جامع خیلی سبز
> زبان فارسی : هامون سبطی
> ...


من خودم به واسطه پشت کنکور موندنم کلی کتاب دور خودم جمع کردم،هر کی گفت مثلا فلان کتاب خوبه فوری رفتم خریدم.
از بابت کتاب که تاجایی ک دستم اومد اونا ک خودم استفاده کرده بودم یا نمیخوندم رو براش کنار گذاشتم.
مثلا اختصاصی: ریاضی خیلی سبزمو گذاشتم،زیست خیلی سبزا رو دادم با جامع گاجو،فیزیک گاج،شیمی مبتکران هارو،عمومی :Yahoo (94): نی الگو،عربی هم سی دی هم الگو،زبان گاج،ادبیات خیلی سبز
اینارو براش کنار گذاشتم همه هم منابع خوبن. بیشتر برنامه و نقشه راه ملاکمونه براش
ممنون دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirmz14789

> من خودم به واسطه پشت کنکور موندنم کلی کتاب دور خودم جمع کردم،هر کی گفت مثلا فلان کتاب خوبه فوری رفتم خریدم.
> از بابت کتاب که تاجایی ک دستم اومد اونا ک خودم استفاده کرده بودم یا نمیخوندم رو براش کنار گذاشتم.
> مثلا اختصاصی: ریاضی خیلی سبزمو گذاشتم،زیست خیلی سبزا رو دادم با جامع گاجو،فیزیک گاج،شیمی مبتکران هارو،عمومینی الگو،عربی هم سی دی هم الگو،زبان گاج،ادبیات خیلی سبز
> اینارو براش کنار گذاشتم همه هم منابع خوبن. بیشتر برنامه و نقشه راه ملاکمونه براش
> ممنون دوست عزیز



پسر عموی من دقیقا شرایطی تقریبا مشابه با شخصی که شما می فرمایید داشتن .
ایشان هم خیلی استعداد و تلاش بالایی برای قبولی پزشکی در فرصت کوتاه که فقط در حد جمع بندی بود داشتند 

بنظرم اولا چون زمان کوتاه هست باید شخص مدیریت زمان داشته باشه . یعنی از تک تک ثانیه ها به درستی و نه افراطی استفاده کنه . 
افراط و تفریط هم باعث کاهش روحیه و هم چیز مهم تر که هست { استرس } برای شخص هست . چون اگر خودمون توی اون شرایط باشیم هر روز که میگذره استرس های بی مورد به ما دست میده که وای کنکور نزدیکه و وقت ندارم و از این حرفا . 
اگر از من میشنوین من میگم یک مشاور قوی ( نه کسی که چیزی بارش نیست ) مد نظر بگیرن تا برایشان برنامه بریزن . و حتما حتما حتما طبق برنامه های سنجش پیش برن . سنجش میتونه تضمین کنه کنکورشون رو . و با این توصیفات شما و استعدادی که دارن جای نگرانی نیست چون شخص اگه خود باوری داشته باشه که قطعا دوست شما این خود باوری رو داره موفق میشن و به امید خدا رتبه سه رقمی و دو رقمی برای خودشونه و شما هم به اعضای انجمن شیرینی میدین  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamadalpha

براي روحيه دادن و هدف تعيين كردن كه هيچي ولي اگر جدي ميگيد بدون شك ايشون شانس قبوليش زير ٣٠ درصد هست. مگه پزشكي الكيه كه هركي اراده كرد از بعد عيد بشينه بخونه بعد بره پزشكي هم قبول بشه 
انقدرررررر افرادي هستن كه چندين ساله در تلاشن هنوز قبول نشن
ثانيا بهشون بفرماييد اون خوندني كه ايشون كرده به درد خودشون ميخوره. با اين روش بخوان بخونن منفي ميزنن
كل پيش و سوم رو تو ٢٠ روز دوره كردن ؟!
به عنوان راهنمايي بهشون بگيد لزومي نداره همه مباحث رو بخونن يه تعداد رو انتخاب كنن و همون ها رو با كيفيت بالا مطالعه و تست بزنن

----------


## fatima.te

> پسر عموی من دقیقا شرایطی تقریبا مشابه با شخصی که شما می فرمایید داشتن .
> ایشان هم خیلی استعداد و تلاش بالایی برای قبولی پزشکی در فرصت کوتاه که فقط در حد جمع بندی بود داشتند 
> 
> بنظرم اولا چون زمان کوتاه هست باید شخص مدیریت زمان داشته باشه . یعنی از تک تک ثانیه ها به درستی و نه افراطی استفاده کنه . 
> افراط و تفریط هم باعث کاهش روحیه و هم چیز مهم تر که هست { استرس } برای شخص هست . چون اگر خودمون توی اون شرایط باشیم هر روز که میگذره استرس های بی مورد به ما دست میده که وای کنکور نزدیکه و وقت ندارم و از این حرفا . 
> اگر از من میشنوین من میگم یک مشاور قوی ( نه کسی که چیزی بارش نیست ) مد نظر بگیرن تا برایشان برنامه بریزن . و حتما حتما حتما طبق برنامه های سنجش پیش برن . سنجش میتونه تضمین کنه کنکورشون رو . و با این توصیفات شما و استعدادی که دارن جای نگرانی نیست چون شخص اگه خود باوری داشته باشه که قطعا دوست شما این خود باوری رو داره موفق میشن و به امید خدا رتبه سه رقمی و دو رقمی برای خودشونه و شما هم به اعضای انجمن شیرینی میدین


کاملا درست میفرمایید،ولی متأسفانه وضع مالی خوبی نداره واسه همین من دارم همه جوره سعیمو میکنم کمکش کنم ،مشاور کاربلد هم باید خداتومن بپردازه ک... انشالله که همینطور ک میفرمایید بشه

----------


## fatima.te

> براي روحيه دادن و هدف تعيين كردن كه هيچي ولي اگر جدي ميگيد بدون شك ايشون شانس قبوليش زير ٣٠ درصد هست. مگه پزشكي الكيه كه هركي اراده كرد از بعد عيد بشينه بخونه بعد بره پزشكي هم قبول بشه 
> انقدرررررر افرادي هستن كه چندين ساله در تلاشن هنوز قبول نشن
> ثانيا بهشون بفرماييد اون خوندني كه ايشون كرده به درد خودشون ميخوره. با اين روش بخوان بخونن منفي ميزنن
> كل پيش و سوم رو تو ٢٠ روز دوره كردن ؟!
> به عنوان راهنمايي بهشون بگيد لزومي نداره همه مباحث رو بخونن يه تعداد رو انتخاب كنن و همون ها رو با كيفيت بالا مطالعه و تست بزنن


تا حدودی حرفتون رو قبول دارم ولی نه همش :Yahoo (1): 
اول اینکه اره هستن کسایی که تلاش میکنن سال ها پزشکی نمیارن درست،نمونش خودم الان پشت کنکورم،اما نه مرتب و مداوم دل دادم به درس نه استرس مفید گرفتم،و نه هوش این شخصو دارم منم با هوشم ولی ایشون یه استعداد بی نظیره!درضمن این خوندنی هم ک گفتم اگه دقت کرده باشین گفتم مروری بیشتر جنبه یاداوری مطالب ک کتاب چیا داشته نه صرفا شروعی که بخواد رو مطلب حساب کنه،برادر من اگه شروع قوی و با برنامه کرده بود که دیگه اینجا سوال پرسیدن من چ معنی داشت ؟ دارم میگم منتظر منه واسه دادن یه طرح و شمای کلی
بازم ممنون از نظرتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## yaghma

*با توجه به دوری ایشون از دروس و اینکه فرمودین مطالعه ایشون هم حالت مرور داشته و با توجه به تایم کوتاهی که باقی مونده پیشنهادم اینه به فکر کنکور 96 باشه,قصدم ناامید کردن نیست , اگر با دید منطقی به موضوع نگاه کنین و شرایط فرد رو در نظر بگیرین و این همه شرکت کننده تجربی ,امسال برای ایشون بیشتر حکم ازمون و خطا رو داره تا قبولی.*

----------


## fatima.te

> *با توجه به دوری ایشون از دروس و اینکه فرمودین مطالعه ایشون هم حالت مرور داشته و با توجه به تایم کوتاهی که باقی مونده پیشنهادم اینه به فکر کنکور 96 باشه,قصدم ناامید کردن نیست , اگر با دید منطقی به موضوع نگاه کنین و شرایط فرد رو در نظر بگیرین و این همه شرکت کننده تجربی ,امسال برای ایشون بیشتر حکم ازمون و خطا رو داره تا قبولی.*


بله حرفتون کاملا منطقی هست منم این موضوع رو به ایشون گفتم،اما خودش عقیده داره این سه ماه همه تلاششو میکنه اگه نتیجه داد در حد همون پزشکی پردیس که راضیه اگه نشد مطالب بصورت خیلی خوبی تو ذهنش میمونه واسه سال بعد.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

پیش نیاز های مباحث ماژور ! و خوندن و مسلط شدن به مباحث ماژور تو ین مدت باقی مونده....

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


پیش نیاز های مباحث ماژور ! و خوندن و مسلط شدن به مباحث ماژور تو ین مدت باقی مونده....


امکانش هست موضوع رو بشکافین؟
منظور از مباحث ماژور چیه؟
واینکه با توجه به این زمان باقی مانده چطور هم بخونه و چطور به تسلط برسه؟*

----------


## fatima.te

یه چیز کلی بهتون بگم بچه ها،این حرفو با خودمم هستما  :Yahoo (1): 
بیاین واقعا قدر لحظه لحظه ی زندگیمونو بدونیم همه چیز داریم،خونواده همه جوره همراهیمون میکنن،ازاد و رها هستیم و دغدغه یا مشغله خاص دیگه رو جز درس نداریم،کافیه بگیم فلان کتابو میخوایم تا مهیا بشه ولی هستن کسایی که حتی اگه اراده کنن کسی نیست که دل ب دلشون بده و از جنبه مادی و معنوی حمایتشون کنه چون اعتقاد دارن این کارا و درست خوندن واسه این اشخاص تموم شدس حتی با وجود شرایط خوب مالی.
خیلی بده حامی نداشته باشی.
امیداوارم هممون بیشتر قدر زندگیمونو بدونیم

----------


## Lara27

> بله حرفتون کاملا منطقی هست منم این موضوع رو به ایشون گفتم،اما خودش عقیده داره این سه ماه همه تلاششو میکنه اگه نتیجه داد در حد همون پزشکی پردیس که راضیه اگه نشد مطالب بصورت خیلی خوبی تو ذهنش میمونه واسه سال بعد.


من نفهمیدم الان اگه وضع مالیشون بده چطور میتونن هزینه پردیس رو بدن؟

----------


## fatima.te

> من نفهمیدم الان اگه وضع مالیشون بده چطور میتونن هزینه پردیس رو بدن؟


شاید درست نباشه شرح زندگی کسیو دادن.
خونواده همسرش بشدت باهاش مخالفن و کلی مسخرش کردن،شرایط مالیشون خوبه ولی چیزی تو دستش نیست،کلی مخالفت باهاش شده تا الان فقط مامانشه ک هواشو داره،اما شوهرش گفته تو بخون ببینم اینقد ادعا داری میخوای چکار کنی حتی اگه پردیس اورده من شهریشو میدم اما کیه که بیاره!
بعله وضعیت اینجوریه متاسفانه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

> شاید درست نباشه شرح زندگی کسیو دادن.
> خونواده همسرش بشدت باهاش مخالفن و کلی مسخرش کردن،شرایط مالیشون خوبه ولی چیزی تو دستش نیست،کلی مخالفت باهاش شده تا الان فقط مامانشه ک هواشو داره،اما شوهرش گفته تو بخون ببینم اینقد ادعا داری میخوای چکار کنی حتی اگه پردیس اورده من شهریشو میدم اما کیه که بیاره!
> بعله وضعیت اینجوریه متاسفانه


چه انگیزه ای بالاتر از مشکلی که دارن؟
امیدوارم موفق بشن و میشن

----------


## Amiiin

انشالله موفق بشه
همچین کسایی حقشونه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> امکانش هست موضوع رو بشکافین؟
> منظور از مباحث ماژور چیه؟
> واینکه با توجه به این زمان باقی مانده چطور هم بخونه و چطور به تسلط برسه؟*


*یعنی مباحث مهم که همیشه یه پایه ثابتی تو کنکور دارن ! مثلا از جبر احتمال فصل مجوعه و رابطه ضرب دکارتی قسمت جبر مجموعه و ضرت دکارتی بخونه چون حتما یکی تست میاد ازشون شایدم دوتا مباحث خیلی سختیم نیستن ! با بقیه قسمت های این فصل کاری نداشته باشه ! به همین راحتی ! میتونه برای پیدا کردن این مباحث یا تو نت سرچ کنه یا کتاب خط ویژه گاج بخره که مو به مو شرح داده ریز بوجه بندی رو ! 


+ برای این سه ماه باید خیلی زحمت بکشه ... که احتیاج به حمایت خانواده داره نه این بهش سر کوفت بزند.... مثلا پدر من خیلی هوامو داره همیشه حمایتم میکنه ! به من ربطی نداره ولی فک کنم اشتباه کرد که ازدواج کرد تازه فک کنم با خانواده ی سطح پایینی وصلت  کردن چون مخالف علم و درس این چیزان... واقعا متاسفم !*

----------


## Lara27

> *یعنی مباحث مهم که همیشه یه پایه ثابتی تو کنکور دارن ! مثلا از جبر احتمال فصل مجوعه و رابطه ضرب دکارتی قسمت جبر مجموعه و ضرت دکارتی بخونه چون حتما یکی تست میاد ازشون شایدم دوتا مباحث خیلی سختیم نیستن ! با بقیه قسمت های این فصل کاری نداشته باشه ! به همین راحتی ! میتونه برای پیدا کردن این مباحث یا تو این سرچ کنه یا کتاب خط ویژه گاج بخره که مو به مو شرح داده ریز بوجه بندی رو ! 
> 
> 
> + برای این سه ماه باید خیلی زحمت بکشه ... که احتیاج به حمایت خانواده داره نه این بهش سر کوفت بزند.... مثلا پدر من خیلی هوامو داره همیشه حمایتم میکنه ! به من ربطی نداره ولی فک کنم اشتباه کرد که ازدواج کرد تازه فک کنم با خانواده ی سطح پایینی وسلط کردن چون مخالف علم و درس این چیزان... واقعا متاسفم !*


وصلت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> وصلت


من از بچه گیم املام خوب نبود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## KowsarDDC

سنجش رو پیشنهاد خوبی دادی اما کمکش کن از مباحث وقت گیر و سخت حذف کنه

----------

